# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Help!!! My frog has a blister!!!

## Mansing Fortes

I just had my Pacman frog for 2 weeks. I bought him from a prominent pet store. He was only 1.5 in long when I got him but now he's probably 2 in. He's been doing pretty well until tonight.
I just saw a blister on his skin just right above his right arm. The blister feels like there's only air inside like a bubble. He also doesn't seem to feel any pain when I touch it.
He still behaves normally but this blister is obviously something to be worried about.
I feed him cultured crickets and superworms everyday, lightly dusted every other day. I also change his water (mineral) every other day or every 2 days.

Here are the photos. Pardon the quality.



Oh please please help me figure out what caused this and what I can do as a solution.
My guess is he got bitten or something...  :Frown:

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_wow that is alarming, Id get the guy to a vet as soon as you can, has it been getting progressvely larger? Im not familiar with amphibian pathology but my first guess would be maybe a tumor but i would imagine it would be firm enough that it wouldnt feel like its full of air. When pockets of air develop in humans its called subcutaneous emphysema but most of the time that occurs during some kind of penetrating trauma to the chest or neck. Sometimes spontaneous subcutaneous emphysema can occur if there is a tear along the lungs where air can leak out but again thats for humans, iv never seen it in amphibians. If you google it you can find that it may be some sort of traveling parasite or an infection where bacteria are growing and secreting waste in the form of gas causing the area to "bubble." Keep monitoring it for any skin color changes like reddening, if it turns black or blue, if it continues to grow, any odd signs in your frogs general behavior, anything out of the ordinary. Im sorry Mansing i hope its not serious I wish you and ur buddy the best_

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

If its soft and feels full of fluid it could be one of two things. 1) A bacterial infection which will need a vets attention to prescribe antibiotics. 2) It could be a benign cyst which may burst and still need a Vets attention. If it bursts it will place the frog at risk of infection.

EDIT; Answer these questions and repost the answers here http://www.frogforum.net/pacman-frog...enclosure.html

----------


## barryandjanetwil

What are these blister like things on many of the frogs in my wildlife pond here in UK. Im currently watching 30 frogs jostling for females and already have 20 groups of  spawn. At least 10 have these blisters. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

> What are these blister like things on many of the frogs in my wildlife pond here in UK. Im currently watching 30 frogs jostling for females and already have 20 groups of  spawn. At least 10 have these blisters. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It looks like Ranid herpesvirus 3...Essentially "frog herpes". According to this page, it doesn't affect humans and is apparently not harmful to the frog. You can report the appearance of outbreaks to the GWH which can help them track its spread. Overall, no need to worry about the frogs too much, thankfully.  :Frog:  Also, don't be afraid to make a new thread next time since the OP of this one is pretty old and not really related.

----------

barryandjanetwil

----------

